# Tall Pines



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Seven dogs got called back to the 4th series of the Qualifying. I don't know more than that but I did hear from my source, that Roger Perry is one of the seven but I don't know with which dog. Good luck Roger!  

All the news that is fit to print regards,

Andy


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

I also heard that Valerie Marks and Catcher did a good job in the first series of the Open. It's the first Open for him too. 

Go Catcher!


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

When anyone gets Derby info. tomorrow...please post!


----------



## Wildfowl Adventures (Aug 11, 2004)

Anyone have open call backs?


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Beverly Burns said:


> When anyone gets Derby info. tomorrow...please post!


Why Bev? You don't think that long haired mutt from Florida is going to do any good, do you?
GO COPPER AND JOE!


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

So what is going on with the Derby? Is it finished?


----------



## Kyle B (May 5, 2005)

Q results:

1st - Buster - Hugh Arthur
2nd - Doc - Rick Nudd (Dr. Becky's Dog)
3rd - Lilly - Terry Fowler
4th - Kelsey - Hugh Arthur
RJAM - Trip - John Clarke

Derby and Open were trying to finish up today.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2007)

Kyle B said:


> Q results:
> 
> 1st - Buster - Hugh Arthur
> 2nd - Doc - Rick Nudd (Dr. Becky's Dog)
> ...


WOW! GO DOC!!!

Congrats Becky! And RICK, too!

-K


----------



## Russell Archer (Jul 8, 2004)

Partial OPEN Results

1st Place Mike Long....Titles dog & Qualifies for the Nationals. (I would say that he is buying tonight).

2nd Place Arthur (? dog)

3rd Place Arthur (? dog)

4th Place Ledford (Nala)  

Res JAM Ledford (Nick)

Sorry that is all I have


Way-to-go Nala....for the last 6 months the only exercise she has had is from going from the couch to the bed. 1 week training with Ledford and gets a 3rd in Atlanta and now a 4th at Tall Pines.


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Greg Lee won the Derby don't have other places.


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Andy Carlson said:


> Seven dogs got called back to the 4th series of the Qualifying. I don't know more than that but I did hear from my source, that Roger Perry is one of the seven but I don't know with which dog. Good luck Roger!
> 
> All the news that is fit to print regards,
> 
> Andy


Hooker was in heat and Kate cut her foot on a broken beer bottle and I had to scratch both of them in the Qual and OH Amateur. Gnny Atterbury's Smoke was in very good shape going into the last series until he froze on the last bird of the last series. Ginny's Hunter did not get called back to the water blind.


----------



## jamen (Mar 27, 2004)

Congrats on the 3rd Russ! Looks like Nala is back to herself after the layoff 8) 

Jeff


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Amateur
34 Lucky Pete Simonds
18 Earl Carl Boteze
32 Toot Kate Simonds
33 Bull Steve O'connell
RJ 2 Buzz Tommy Parish
J 
12 Darla Breck Campbell
Got enough green to wallpaper now! LOL
4, 8, 21, 29, 35, 42, 43.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations to all of you who placed in the Am!
I think that qualifies Earl and Carl for the National Am - you go fellas!


----------



## Kyle B (May 5, 2005)

Breck said:


> Amateur
> 34 Lucky Pete Simonds
> 18 Earl Carl Boteze
> 32 Toot Kate Simonds
> ...


That is great for the Simonds. For those who did not know, Kate had an injury to her right arm and it was not back to normal this weekend (she just took it out of a sling). She worked out a method of giving right hand casts, that was either stepping to the right or casting across her body with her left hand (depending on how much she needed). Toot and her were a great team.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Which dog did Mike win the Open with?

kg


----------



## Ga Woodrow (Mar 4, 2006)

Derby placements??

Anyone know which dog placed 2 and 3 in the open??


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Roger Perry said:


> Greg Lee won the Derby don't have other places.


Congrats to Greg! What dog?

Frank


----------



## junbe (Apr 12, 2003)

The places in the Open:

First #28
Second #58
Third #37
Fourth #32
RJ #38
Jams #55, 8, 5

I made it back to Wisconsin early this morning and I'm just having a first cup of coffee to wake up. The first series was a triple with 68 starters. The weather forcast was a high of 92 degrees with high humidity, so the dogs got wet on each mark. 27 dogs were called back for the land blind. The land blind was a double land blind under the arc of a poison bird. The water blind was a shore line water blind with a cross wind with a dry pop off in the woods with the suction on the shore line. 9 dogs were called back for the water marks. Two long retired guns through two stick ponds with a live flyer off to the side completely out of the test. Great grounds to run a field trial, great help, and a super co-judge. 

I train on these grounds every winter. Tuesday was the day for our amateur group to use these grounds. The owner of these grounds, Tom Strickland, found my farm land 10 miles north. Now there are four developed field trial grounds within a couple miles of my property. Next year PRTA will run a field trial on these properties with Wayne Curtis and Al Arthur being the co-chairs.

Jack


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Results posted on EE


----------



## Heather McCormack (Apr 4, 2003)

*Congrat's Lucky!!!!!*



Breck said:


> Amateur
> 34 Lucky Pete Simonds
> 18 Earl Carl Boteze
> 32 Toot Kate Simonds
> ...


*Oh my gosh!!! *I just found out that one of my pups Lucky from my Katie won the Amateur.....Congrat's!!!!!!
I'm very proud!!!!!

Heather McCormack


----------

